# War Planes



## LittleMan (Dec 30, 2004)

Ok, only post planes that have to do with war.  


*Edited due to broken link*


----------



## AIRIC (Dec 30, 2004)

TBM's on the prowl.


----------



## AIRIC (Dec 30, 2004)

Thunderbolt!


----------



## Aoide (Dec 30, 2004)

I absolutely love WWII War Birds, but this plane is pretty cool as well.


----------



## LittleMan (Dec 31, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## LittleMan (Dec 31, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## LittleMan (Dec 31, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Dec 31, 2004)

Ottawa 2004

And Chris, check out my site at www.warbirdsresourcegroup.org


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Dec 31, 2004)




----------



## Aoide (Dec 31, 2004)

One of my favorite fighters, the Corsair.






I don't have a big zoom on my camera so I'm not really happy with any of my in-flight shots of WWII planes.  But I like this one.  One day I'll have a great zoom lens and a fast camera and then....... then.


----------



## triggerhappy (Dec 31, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## surfingfireman (Dec 31, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Jan 1, 2005)




----------



## Ant (Jan 6, 2005)




----------



## Ant (Jan 6, 2005)




----------



## Ant (Jan 7, 2005)




----------



## uptownskateshop (Jan 7, 2005)

I'll post some pics from my recent trip to the Itrepid as soon as I get them developed.


----------



## danbob6 (Jun 3, 2019)




----------



## JoeW (Jun 3, 2019)

Blue Angels flying at Pax River NAS.


----------



## JoeW (Jun 3, 2019)

B-17 Flying Fortress over Washington DC.


----------



## JoeW (Jun 3, 2019)

The Enola Gay


----------



## JoeW (Jun 3, 2019)

Me-163 Komet


----------



## JoeW (Jun 3, 2019)

MiG-17


----------

